# [UK] Collared Dove found, Possible PMV



## Sleazeball (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello! My name is Bella and I've been browsing the forum for most of the day, seeking advice. 

My sister found a collared dove in my garden this morning, sat down, and doing all kinds of crazy with his head. I immediately thought brain damage, but regardless, bundled him up in a box and towel and kept him in the summer house, where it is quiet. 

During this time I made a call to Oak And Furrows, my usual get to guys on anything wildlife, [ Picked up a few black birds. ] They had nobody to come pick him up, so I said I'd try again tomorrow. Deciding to take things into my own hands I started viewing forums and websites, inputting his symptoms. 

He's very strong, I can hold him in both hands but his wings are powerful, he feels plump and pretty healthy. He's got white feather stumps growing around beneath his tail feathers, I'm not sure if he's lost them or if he's a young guy, but he looks awesome.

His head twisting is constant, I looked up on the internet and youtube, discovering star gazing. It looks similar, but the star gazing pigeons held their heads down constantly. His looks to be more of a spasm. 

I've warmed some peas, which I've fed him, I've had to open his beak directly to get him to take them. And I've also soaked them in warm water so he can get just a bit more moisture from them. 

I dare not put a bowl in, worried he might drown in it. 

When I put him down he wobbles. I wanted some advice or information, I've read that PMV can be cured with time, and I'm willing to put the effort in to help him, [ Or her. ] just let me know what I need to do!

He's also got a slightly crusty eye on the left hand side, and I've found one, tiny worm on him, which I assume I can treat with a mite powder. 

Please let me know, all advice welcome, I just want the best for this handsome chap! [ Or lady! ]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Collared doves have been known to get PMV but it isn't as common in them as it is in pigeons because they are not as gregarious or as likely to drink from poop contaminated water.

He looks a bit swollen round the throat....are his mouth and throat clear of canker (cheesy growth) ?

What are his poops like?.

Can you check him for ticks? Specially the head. The crusty eye an be tick related and that can cause neurological symptoms. Or it could be trauma which could point to concussion, but it could also be related to PMV conjunctivitis. Can you provide a photo?

Collared doves can suffer from vitamin deficiency, but the main symptom is opisthotonos, which is pulling the head backwards towards the tail.

I can't see whether he has his collar yet from the angle of the photo, but his beak looks adult...can you confirm that the beak is hard, not soft and rubbery?

Try corn instead of peas, collared doves are seed and grain eaters.


----------



## Sleazeball (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello, thanks for replying!

His mouth is clear and clean, I searched Canker and no, definately clear of that, that looks terrible!

His poop is yellowy. [ I'll send pictures so you can have a look. ].

His head has a bald spot on the top, when I part the feathers it is crusty white.

His beak is quite soft and almost waxy to feel. I'm going to go take some pictures for you now.

And corn, of course. Prepared like the peas, warmed up? Or chicken corn?


----------



## Sleazeball (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay, here are the images.


There's the collar, I've put my fingers there so you can get an idea whether it's swollen. 


This is the poorly eye.


And the top of his head.


Annnd droppings.

http://s11.photobucket.com/user/egotise/media/20130925_184638_zpse520d234.mp4.html
I also did a short video so you can see his behaviour. Excuse my toes!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Yes, corn as in sweetcorn. Can be the frozen kind (preferably) or, if no added sugar/salt, the tinned kind.

Looks to have the black collar, so at least a young adult I'd guess.


----------



## Sleazeball (Sep 25, 2013)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, corn as in sweetcorn. Can be the frozen kind (preferably) or, if no added sugar/salt, the tinned kind.
> 
> Looks to have the black collar, so at least a young adult I'd guess.


Thank you, I have plenty. Will do cook some up for him in a bit.

Also, how many times should I feed him a day?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It's really getting the balance between how many times and how much each time, which depends on how well the bird takes it.

Young pigeons are usually easier to deal with and can eat more, like up to 50 in one sitting.

Doves, I would aim at something less, maybe only half that. Overall, I'd suggest going for 50 - 60 in a day. Doves can be quite stressed and wriggly, so best to wrap something round them to keep them still too.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you get it to Five Valleys Hedgehog and Bird Rescue if they can take it? They are in Thrupp which is closer than Oak and Furrows, they have recently rescued a dove with concussion that was showing similar symptoms to yours. [email protected]

If you are on Facebook this is their page https://www.facebook.com/FiveValleysHedgehogBirdRescue?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Sleazeball (Sep 25, 2013)

Feefo said:


> Can you get it to Five Valleys Hedgehog and Bird Rescue if they can take it? They are in Thrupp which is closer than Oak and Furrows, they have recently rescued a dove with concussion that was showing similar symptoms to yours. [email protected]
> 
> If you are on Facebook this is their page https://www.facebook.com/FiveValleysHedgehogBirdRescue?ref=ts&fref=ts


Hello!

An update, with hopefully positive news.

Checked on him this morning and he was so lively, fed him as normal and he kept flapping his wings and much more active. 

I gave Oak and Furrows a call and they said to pop him over to Clockhouse vets, as they also have some hedgehogs to pick up. 

Some of them will get dropped off at Five Valleys Headgehog and bird rescue, so he might go there too.

I really hope he's okay, I tried my hardest to make sure he would recover!

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You did extremely well, hopefully he will make a full recovery quickly and be released. Well done!


----------

